# Life and Death on the Road



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 5, 2011)

So I wanted to write something for somebody. I think they could use some healing light right now. He knows who he is.

It wasn't until a week or so ago that I realized how quickly one can lose their life on the road. Somebody I met briefly, who I thought was pretty cool died. I've heard of people dying and getting cut up by trains, but I've never met any of them before hand. I am not as effected as he is, but I feel some of his pain. I've told him if I could have 1 wish is to bring her back.
My belief about death is one dies to be reborn. If they died tragically and suddenly, there is a possibility they become ghosts on the mortal coil. But more ofter then not, those on the road are not lost spiritually (whether they physically know it or not) and know they are dead. They can to some extent choose who they are in their next life. What I mean by that is they choose their parents. My wish for him is his first daughter is a rebirth of his lost love. If they had a higher bond, which it looks like to me, my wish will come true.
In short, I hope this helps the healing process, but I know its hard to lose a loved one. All this will do is let you know somebody cares about you, and not stop the tears. May the Silver Path guide you*.

*- Figured I would explain that, I'm a Cancer and my ruling body is the moon. When it is on a road, it illuminates the road/path silver.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 6, 2011)

bump


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 6, 2011)

Dont you think that his lost love being reborn as his first daughter might lead to some weird and creepy incestuous tendencies?
I guess I just don't get this new age crap so much...
Sorry to hear about you friend though.


----------



## Earth (Dec 6, 2011)

Depends on how one looks at it.
I remember sincerely believing that the person I'm a widower to came back as a cat.

This is why it is important to allways tell those around us how much we love them because it really does matter.

You never know when one's life is snuffed like a candle, and there is nothing worse than going with unfinished business - meaning, making amends, etc...

There is a person out there who wants to see my head on a plate, and that's fine.
I'm sure she has legit reasons for hating me.

But, this doens not change the feelings I have towards her - which is that of love and understanding.
She did what she needed to do, and I hope her life has vastly improved.
After all: we must do what our hearts tell us to do, because anything else would be a compromise.

When she fled, I told her that if it does not work out, she could always come back be it 10 minutes, days, years, etc...
I meant it then, and I still stand by those words today.

Sorry about your loss.
May the person you are writing for know they are not alone.
Thoughts / hugs / love / prayers.............


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Dec 6, 2011)

death brings many options. 

as far as ghosts go, i believe you have the ability to become a ghost if you tragically or unexpectedly pass, like a deadly car accident. or freak accident. ALSO i believe you will become a ghost if your soul lies in no allegiance to any higher power. for instance i believe atheists will become ghosts. their soul has no where to head to. they have no "boarding pass" to go on into the next life

now when it comes to the major religions like muslims, buddism, christianity, catholicism, etc..... whoever believes what will pass on to the "heaven" designed for that religious practice/belief. 

the same goes for all the lesser religions, the ones that exist only on wikipedia because they only have a few thousand followers. 

why and how is this possible?

i dont believe there is one all powerful god. every god is real. with the christian god and satan being the main 2 entities. (read the diabolicon)

i believe on top of that that you can choose literally any
where u want to go, u just have to know how to do it right.

for instance say i didnt like the idea of a "heaven". maybe someone just wants to be a tree?

well then i would suggest to them studying natural animism.

what if someone just wants this life and this life only?

then dont believe in anything son. and enjoy your ghostly afterlife.



then there are the individual spiritualities. like myself.
i am a theistic satanist. but i practice it individually, thus it greatly differs from other theistic satanists. in fact the general rule among theistic satanists is satan (not lucifer, or beezlebub, as these are all seperate beings) is the main "god". BUT most theistic satanists have "patron deities". theres hundreds if not thousands upon thousands to choose from. most theistic satanists believe they will either go to be with satan in hell (which is actually blue not red) , or with their respective patron(s). for all eternity.

and of course theres various paths to choose from (options after death) 

for instance
maybe you want to take it father and try to achieve daemonhood?






so you see, maybe that what im getting at is, i pretty much believe you have the option to go wherever u want when u die. providing you have the knowledge, resources, and correct education about where your trying to go, what you need to believe, etc.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 7, 2011)

Cardboard said:


> Dont you think that his lost love being reborn as his first daughter might lead to some weird and creepy incestuous tendencies?
> I guess I just don't get this new age crap so much...
> Sorry to hear about you friend though.


Only you lol. I see love as a spiritual connection, not a psychical connection.


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 7, 2011)

But you see the love between 2 lovers, and a parent and child as the same thing? Because to me, they are drastically different.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 7, 2011)

Cardboard said:


> But you see the love between 2 lovers, and a parent and child as the same thing? Because to me, they are drastically different.


This is true. But ask yourself this: Would you rather have somebody as a best friend or not at all?


----------



## katbastard (Dec 7, 2011)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> bump


do not bump your own threads, please


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 7, 2011)

katbastard said:


> do not bump your own threads, please


Alright, next time I'll just make something up lol


----------



## katbastard (Dec 7, 2011)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> Alright, next time I'll just make something up lol


then i will ban you ass hole


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 7, 2011)

katbastard said:


> then i will ban you ass hole


I didn't mean like that, I meant I'll quote somebody or say something more the bump


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 8, 2011)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> This is true. But ask yourself this: Would you rather have somebody as a best friend or not at all?


I guess its different for everyone, but I can accept death as an exit. I for sure dont know what happens, but I dont believe in a "soul" that remains in tact any more than the body. I do believe that everything is eternal, just as we are all made of stardust, cirlce of life and all that jazz, but I have a hard time believing in reincarnation of the soul/spirit/whatever, as a single entity. I think this is some sort of coping mechanism for people who have a hard time accepting the fact that everything dies, and need to hold on to some belief that their lost loved ones, and themselves some day, shall be reincarnated to some higher form or something.
Fuck, things die. You might never see them again, but they did exist, and can carry on in memory, and if that's not good enough, then you'd better start imagining some weird zombie shit like this...


----------



## dharma bum (Dec 8, 2011)

....Tibetan Book of the Dead


----------

